

Pandora no longer allows access outside the US - niels_olson
http://www.pandora.com/restricted

======
aphexairlines
That's been the case for well over a year now. Digital product distribution
has been completely botched by nearly every company recently.

Music services: all region-locked.

Amazon Kindle: region-locked.

Amazon Appstore: region-locked.

Amazon CloudPlayer: region-locked.

Amazon Video on Demand: region-locked.

Android Market: region-locked, often also carrier-locked.

iTunes App Store: region-locked.

I actually can't think of any digital market that ISN'T region-locked anymore.
It's ridiculous that you can buy physical items and have them delivered across
oceans but online distributors refuse to send you bits if your IP address is
in the wrong range.

~~~
robotron
Kindle is NOT region-locked. I can confirm this since I've moved out of the US
and just purchased some books.

~~~
aphexairlines
Does your 1-click payment method have a US billing address?

------
riobard
This, my friend, is the musical industry forcing people not to pay them.

------
kgermino
Nor do they allow people with iPads to view any part of their site, even pages
presumably unrelated to playing music. Why? Just, just why?

------
citricsquid
It's as if I've been transported to 2007!

------
marssaxman
One more reason to ignore all that outmoded copyright crap and just download
the music you want to hear.

------
dedward
That happened in July of 2007.

------
bobx11
NOT NEWS

